

UEFI boot: how does that actually work, then? - omnibrain
https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/

======
reirob
A very long read, with a lot of noise, that might be refreshing, but I
personally did not like.

Some facts that I learned by reading this article:

"Now, for ARM machines, the requirements are significantly more evil: they
state exactly the opposite, that it must not be possible to disable Secure
Boot and it must not be possible for the system owner to change the trusted
keys. This is bad and wrong. It makes Microsoft-certified ARM systems into a
closed shop. But it’s worth noting it’s no more bad or wrong than most other
major ARM platforms. Apple locks down the bootloader on all iDevices, and most
Android devices also ship with locked bootloaders."

My understanding is that it might become bad for Linux on ARM devices. How
comes that there was no big reaction to this?

~~~
omnibrain
It's only for ARM devices that come bundled with Windows RT. On the other
hand, like mentioned in the article, we are sadly used to locked ARM devices.

